# Looking for Torrents (legal) that need help?



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

Mainly I am looking for some linux distros that need some fast torrent servers hosting there little amazingness, any suggestions?

Current list:


```
CentOS-6.5-i386-LiveCD.01200e358ee17803.torrent
CentOS-6.5-i386-LiveDVD.def7d019b6f8504e.torrent
CentOS-6.5-i386-bin-DVD1to2.046a679b7cef709a.torrent
CentOS-6.5-i386-minimal.49bb985c3872aba9.torrent
CentOS-6.5-i386-netinstall.c7a806e034bc1413.torrent
CentOS-6.5-x86_64-LiveCD.91ace4a830f30c90.torrent
CentOS-6.5-x86_64-LiveDVD.56a5449c9c14c92c.torrent
CentOS-6.5-x86_64-bin-DVD1to2.4d0f5c9f9e606bcb.torrent
CentOS-6.5-x86_64-minimal.a8f9bf33f83182e2.torrent
CentOS-6.5-x86_64-netinstall.1551183915562721.torrent
FreeBSD-10.0-amd64.27d4121e14d66f90.torrent
FreeBSD-10.0-i386.7a947685620bff41.torrent
crunchbang-11-20130506-amd64.iso.d9be6909325d2891.torrent
crunchbang-11-20130506-i486.iso.5c677818f9cd2526.torrent
crunchbang-11-20130506-i686.iso.88fa8516ca2b3d3d.torrent
ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-amd64.iso.902c8442d7868786.torrent
ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-i386.iso.683145ed830465e0.torrent
ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.962fcfa03b061506.torrent
ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.87250a3978f312d4.torrent
ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso.5497a53543938b77.torrent
ubuntu-12.04.3-server-i386.iso.4bf558af4fe0cc43.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso.9efcf2aba68af14c.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.e3811b9539cacff6.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.597a92f6eeed29e6.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64+mac.iso.b1d7e1afd7038afb.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso.6a36de201df2f1b2.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap.img.100efbd3d1038421.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap4.img.861afc8ff744c6f5.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-server-i386.iso.4db68541ebdaa03e.torrent
ubuntu-13.10-server-powerpc.iso.e9e4bdd5a3de3dbd.torrent
xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.f640fda383b6ecb1.torrent
xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.a8990ca90de31f13.torrent
xubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.1b9cd9d15d701a75.torrent
xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.67e278bc9ae572a1.torrent
```


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

World of Warcraft patches?  Or does Blizzard not use bittorrent anymore?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 23, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> World of Warcraft patches?  Or does Blizzard not use bittorrent anymore?


They do but they have their own patcher that piggy backs on the BT protocol.

The major distro's will have a crap load of official capacity. Like, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that

Ubuntu has ~100gbit for distro when new releases come out.

Why not seed some PBS related content? You should be able to find it on TPB and it's likely heavily under

seeded. Big bird needs love too, you know?

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

b-b-b-bird bird bird


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

Francisco said:


> They do but they have their own patcher that piggy backs on the BT protocol.
> 
> 
> The major distro's will have a crap load of official capacity. Like, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that
> ...



Is that legal though? I'd think that PBS would have the media copyrighted....?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 23, 2014)

Mun said:


> Is that legal though? I'd think that PBS would have the media copyrighted....?


I would have thought it'd be OK but maybe I'm wrong?

I figured the only thing they'd hold copyrights on would be merchandise.

Francisco


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I would have thought it'd be OK but maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> 
> I figured the only thing they'd hold copyrights on would be merchandise.
> ...




From the short look I did it was copyrighted....


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 23, 2014)

@Mun:

what would be the location?

I'd love to see a fast eu debian mirror 

Nowdays I'm the german debian mirror & the one @my university


----------



## MannDude (Jan 23, 2014)

Are there CSPAN archives? If so...

You may also be interested in downloading/seeding the Wikipedia archives.


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> @Mun:
> 
> what would be the location?
> 
> ...


Currently in NY Buffalo. So it is close, I think I added some debian torrents, but if there is some specific torrent files you would like added please send them to me and I will add them.



MannDude said:


> Are there CSPAN archives? If so...
> 
> You may also be interested in downloading/seeding the Wikipedia archives.


Do you have links?


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

Mun said:


> Is that legal though? I'd think that PBS would have the media copyrighted....?


PBS is supported by taxpayer money as well as donations.  I think technically PBS is a 501©(whatever) and that requires the public benefit schtick.

Rule: steer clear of anything they sell for cash, like a box set.   Rest of the programming, meh, if they bark, they should be bit on the nose for it.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

Debian and other mirrors are just too darn big.  

Raspbian I mirrored the other day and I want to say that was over 160GB.  Crazy for an OS that goes on a machine with 512MB maximum


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> Debian and other mirrors are just too darn big.
> 
> Raspbian I mirrored the other day and I want to say that was over 160GB.  Crazy for an OS that goes on a machine with 512MB maximum



mmmhmm


----------



## notFound (Jan 23, 2014)

http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.3.0/amd64/bt-cd/debian-7.3.0-amd64-xfce-CD-1.iso.torrent plox, I'm always using that.


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

notFound said:


> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.3.0/amd64/bt-cd/debian-7.3.0-amd64-xfce-CD-1.iso.torrent plox, I'm always using that.


Added.


----------



## lbft (Jan 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> PBS is supported by taxpayer money as well as donations.  I think technically PBS is a 501©(whatever) and that requires the public benefit schtick.


PBS programs are also sometimes partly funded by selling the content to overseas networks (especially public broadcasters). That means regional licensing agreements which means they can't allow unrestricted global distribution.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 23, 2014)

well I live here in the US and if you can legally throw up a mirror for Nova ScienceNow I'll gladly pull down a copy of the series


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 23, 2014)

I see you have ubuntu and xubuntu already on the list, why not help out lubuntu a bit?


----------



## willie (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sure archive.org would welcome more seeds.  They torrent everything in their collections now.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw somebody mention blizzard. Do you guys do any starcraft 2? I know we are all old but starcraft never gets old... Plus is good for your mind LOL.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

willie said:


> I'm sure archive.org would welcome more seeds.  They torrent everything in their collections now.


Definitely this. I'd recommend going through some of the most popular items, and seeding the torrents for them.


----------



## Taronyu (Jan 24, 2014)

This is a interresting topic, I also have a few tb's bandwith in spare. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn iOCEAN X7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mun (Jan 26, 2014)

http://192.3.31.219/

I added it so people can download the files / torrents from HTTP.

If you want to look around.

Mun


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 26, 2014)

Are any of those are in particular need of help?


----------



## Mun (Jan 26, 2014)

NodeBytes said:


> Are any of those are in particular need of help?



My top two are the andriod for windows with a 42+ ratio in two days.

You may also want to do the two freebsds.

Mun


----------

